# Ornithologist?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yesterday we were parked by a weir. I was amazed to see a fish head appear just above the weir, then the fish flap its fins like mad to escape the weir. 

This happened 3 or 4 times then the head surfaced again - and flew off! 

It may have been a wagtail, as there were some about. 

I've never seen this behaviour before (apart from the likes of diving seabirds), or ever heard of it. 

Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Brenpet (Nov 3, 2013)

More than likely to be a Dipper.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Flying fish.....obvious. Birds don;t have fish heads.

Used to get them often on the quarter deck when up the Persian Gulf.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Let's face it, for a flying fish, Belfast by the weir is not that far from the Persian Gulf.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Dipper bart any doubt


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think JWW has been on the bottle of the hard stuff.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks - I looked up pics of a dipper and I reckon that's what it was - no flying fish, as it didn't splat back in!

And no hard stuff either - just a glass of red, by the weir in the back of beyond in France!

The RSPB site talks of the bird's habit of walking into and under water - but this one was definitely swimming and diving before it flew out of the water and off.


----------

